# Pieces that have blown you away recently?



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> _Ordinary_, except with an _Extra_ in front.


Youtube videos tend to get taken down. Best just to list the music. Less convenient but the info will be there. Thanks. Bill


----------

